
145: Thoughts on Stallman, spying in tech, Istio, K8s issues with iptables, more - oaf357
https://devopsish.com/145/
======
airbreather
So, ignoring what Stallman said, article says he thinks that way as a function
of the sex he is and his skin color.

I am struggling to see the relevance to the issue.

Is the author saying that if the comments were made by a female of non-white
skin tones they would be acceptable, or at least less harmful?

Starts to look similar to place where phrenology is ok, as long as I get to
choose which are the good head lumps. You can extrapolate from there.

~~~
oaf357
What?

